# Surface skimming



## Ian61 (8 Apr 2021)

Hello. Looking for advice re skimming. Whilst still awaiting aquarium delivery ( 120cm/340litres).I am considering my skimming options. Possibilities appear to be skimmer on intake pipe to filter(bio master 850) e.g evolution aqua pipe work, separate skimmer/internal filter( seem quite bulky and obtrusive) or no skimmer. Very keen to minimise equipment in tank but realise I may need a bit more flow than from external filter alone, perhaps a simple small powerhead which seem to give good flow for small size and wattage. Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Hufsa (8 Apr 2021)

If you go for a seperate skimmer unit, get the APS / Sunsun one, its cheap and has a decent flow for supplementation if you need it. Stay away from the Eheim Skim, it eats fish


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 Apr 2021)

Most skimmers seem to suck up small critters. Skimming can be a real problem for those of us that have shrimp.


----------



## John q (8 Apr 2021)

Aps one works fine and only costs about a tenner, but not the prettiest of things.

Alternatively put the skimmer on the intake pipe and get a jebao wavemaker which works well for not so much money. I use it in a 240l tank on its lowest setting.


----------



## Ian61 (8 Apr 2021)

Thanks guys. Think I’ll go with skimmer on filter intake then and see what I might need for additional flow, independent of any skimming


----------



## paranoidandroid (9 Apr 2021)

Ian61 said:


> Thanks guys. Think I’ll go with skimmer on filter intake then and see what I might need for additional flow, independent of any skimming


Please be advised that the skimmer on the filter intake not always works smoothly and can be quite noisy. In filters with considerable flow rate, as is the case of the Oase Biomaster 850 that you are using, a substantial part of the intake has to be done by the skimmer (top part of the intake), because the bottom openings of the intake are quite small (and only a few). I don't know why there aren't high flow lily pipe intakes with more/larger openings.

I use an Oase Biomaster 600 and tried to use an intake with skimmer with no success (too much noise sue to too much water going in through the skimmer part instead of the bottom intake). Instead, I opted for the Enheim 350 Skimmer and added a protection to avoid shrimp and small fish to be caught.


----------



## Ian61 (9 Apr 2021)

Hi paranoidandroid. I certainly see your point and on reflection it seems inevitable that a more powerful filter will pull harder through both ends of the intake. Was your experience with the evolution aqua glasswear? Do you, or anyone else, know if other pipe work has larger, or ideally adjustable openings?


----------



## Ian61 (9 Apr 2021)

Bit of research!  FZONE aquatic glass lily pipe set is stated as having an adjustable intake at the lower end. Does anyone have experience of these?


----------

